# Frosted bottles



## Goodfella (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everybody,
I don't know if anyone will like this info, I bet most of you already know this, Anyways.... I found this stuff at home depot. It makes your bottles look and feel antiqued. (at least to me)


Check it out....


(before spray below)


After the spray


----------



## vcasey (Jul 28, 2009)

Because when ever I go into Home Depot or Lowes I get hopelessly lost (sad but true) what is the name of the product. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 28, 2009)

"specialty frosted glass" by rust-oleum. Less then 5 bucks. Once you spray it, this stuff is there to stay!!!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, now I have something to play with on Saturday. After, I make my ABC Mead for mead day!
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont think my pictures do it much justice. These bottles look pretty cool with this done.


I just cut a shrink wrap for wine bottles a little shorter, and put it on top of the bottle while I spray them.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 28, 2009)

Goodfella have you tried this on a clear bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2009)

I too would like to see a clear bottle sprayed and see the result.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah.... it still looks pretty cool. I will post a photo when I get home.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 29, 2009)

OK.... So these pictures arn't the best... But you can kind of see what it does.


----------



## montyfox (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder how long this will last? Does it stand up to a dishwasher or will it begin to come off after washing? Looks good and I have a use for it, but I also don't want a mess when washing my bottles.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 29, 2009)

Already tried it.... This stuff is on there to stay!!!


You might be able to scrape it off with a razor blade....


It's made for shower doors, ect. ect.


What are you thinking about using it on Montyfox?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Goodfella, I think I may give her a go on my next batch with clear bottles.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, think I may have to look around and see if I can find it here, give it a shot.


----------



## montyfox (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about using it myself on some clear bottles. I have one frosted bottle that a friend gave me and I'd like to make some more to have a complete set. This may do the job.


----------



## pelican (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks very cool. My daughter sandblasted a dozen bottles with my 'winery name' for me as a graphics arts project at school, and I bet a bit of frosting would make them look outstanding (not to mention easier for me to find in the empties cartons). Nice tip! Thank you!


----------



## vcasey (Aug 2, 2009)

This stuff is so cool! Hubby "frosted" a clear, green, and a brown beer bottle. We are letting them dry for a while before we try and scrub them. After that I'll put some labels on, let them sit and then use oxyclean to remove them just to make sure before we go too crazy with this stuff. Thanks again for the tip this is going to be a lot of fun and add a lot of style to the presentation!
VC


----------



## pelican (Aug 2, 2009)

Vcasey, do please post pictures if you can - we'll be waiting for the results of your tests!


----------



## vcasey (Aug 2, 2009)

These are the ones we frosted. It will be tomorrow or Tuesday before I scrub and put the labels on and then I'll let the labels sit on for a while before I try and remove them. So that test result will be a while.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 2, 2009)

Those look awesome VC, looking forward to your test result! What a find Goodfella!


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks.... I wasn't sure if anyone would even like that idea. I'm glad you do, Glad to hook up my friends.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the idea also and anything to make a plain old bottle look great is a damn good idea, thank you Goodfella!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 2, 2009)

i love the look of some of these frosted bottles...so i have to thank Goodfella for showing them as well as other pics in this thread..


----------



## vcasey (Oct 11, 2009)

I really have been playing with these but found only 1 type of label that will stay attached to the bottle are some I found from Worldlabel that are weather proof. Even those labels did come right off no scrubbing.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

So overall... Are they worth using? (the sprayed bottles)


I havn't put labels on any of mine yet.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess it would depend on if you wanted to order those labels sure. If anyone finds a way to make the others stick please say something. I was hoping to use them for my Christmas Cyser and ABC meads with some weathered labels. The white weather proof ones are not going to work for me. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder if there is a quik way of attaching something the size of your label over the bottle when you spray them, so you have a dry spot.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 11, 2009)

Perhaps, but I've a couple of years or more before they are bottled so I'm in no hurry. Maybe something will be available that will work at that time.
VC


----------



## vcasey (Dec 30, 2009)

My frosted bottles are no more! I put the bottles in with a bunch I am cleaning, now keep in mind I did get side tracked and they sat in water &amp; oxyclean for a month, but the frosted stuff did come right off with just some light scrubbing. 
VC


----------



## skyfire322 (Aug 29, 2017)

Raising an eight year old post.... I just got some of the frosted glass spray paint for shower glass at Lowe's. Three coats of bottles that have been consumed and they turned out great! I used painters tape to cover the top, just so it didn't accidentally get any on the inside.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 30, 2017)

Cool stuff and might make for a unique gift bottle. Did anybody fugue out the label sticking issue?


----------

